# where do i get seeds



## gqone11111 (Dec 1, 2011)

where can i get seeds and from someone who wont rip me off


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 1, 2011)

Why don't u check out our banner up there?

:aok: 

7ge


----------



## juniorgrower (Dec 1, 2011)

The Attitude has always come through for me.  I have only made a couple orders but they are at my place around 8-9 days from the time I place the order.


----------



## gqone11111 (Dec 1, 2011)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> The Attitude has always come through for me.  I have only made a couple orders but they are at my place around 8-9 days from the time I place the order.


thanks alreadt placed a order with attitude got ufo freebies to


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 4, 2011)

You got it made now.  Do you have lights and soil and what not?  Here's some green mojo for your grow.  Stay safe.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2011)

I have used the singleseedcentre a couple of times and had no problems.


----------



## Locked (Dec 4, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I have used the singleseedcentre a couple of times and had no problems.



:yeahthat:

Me too....and SowAmazingSeeds.com. Pricey beans but they hve some really Dank Strains from of the top breeders. Jmo


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2011)

I have used everbodydoesit.com, nl.com, and attitude with no problems


----------

